# hi all,new snowbird 263 owner



## terryc (Jun 30, 2013)

hi, i just picked up a 1962 snowbird 362,i got it for free,the only problem is the throttle cable,i want to restore this machine,and i was wondering if there is a place that i can get the emblems and decals,or what color is the paint,i would like to restore to original,it is well worth that,ty terryc


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Terry,
welcome to the forum! 

Restoring Snowbirds is a very small "niche" part of this hobby..which is itself a very small niche hobby!  So there isnt a lot of data out there..

As far as I have seen, no one has posted any good color matches for "Snowbird Red"..It might be out there on the internet somewhere, but if it is, I haven't seen it..There are no reproduction decals available for Snowbirds..

Post some photos if you can! 

And are you sure model number 362 is correct?
If it is, its not a 1962 model..
please double-check that model number..
If it is actually a 362, then its probably a 1975 or newer model year machine..
photos will help clear it up! 

Did you perhaps mean model 263?
if so, that would be a 1963 or 1964 model..

thanks,
Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

(moved thread to General Snowblower Discussion forum)
Scot


----------



## mariasam (Jul 23, 2013)

I like it very much thanks for sharing this information with us….


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

*Reproduction decals*

Hi, as far as the decals go, if you get a decent picture of the original ones, the guy at clickitandstickit.com can reproduce anything. I send him stuff from my ariens all the time and he makes perfect replicas. He just finished ones for a tiller I'm working on. Check out my album of my 62 ariens to see his work...


----------



## terryc (Jun 30, 2013)

i found some pics and have decided that it might be too much work for me to refurbish the snowbird,I'm thinking of selling it,here are some logo pics,i will post more and pics tomorrow.thank you.


----------



## terryc (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm sorry that it took me a while to get back here,I have pics of my 263,I think I'm a little dislexic,lol. I will post them on my page.


----------

